# High Cascade Snowboard Camp



## steezycheese (Nov 27, 2009)

so, im TOTALLY pumped for summer cause i guess my parents are probably paying half of my high cascade trip. never been, but it looks like the best place ever and my friend parker is going with me. he went to COC last year and said it was sick, but were trying high cascade this summer. so i was wondering if any of you have been there! if so, how is it?! i havent heard a negative review yet.. just thought i'd get a second opinion also. thanks guys,
drew.


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

is it a snowboarding camp?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2010)

Bro you are going to love it, couple of my boys worked there. Said it was a blast and tons of riding and coaching from some of the best in the biz, Like MFM..


----------



## coffeenirvana (Dec 21, 2008)

Sounds like your dialed in for some summer fun steezy. Never been myself but I have been curious about the adult camp they offer.


----------



## StrattonRider (Sep 16, 2012)

steezycheese said:


> so, im TOTALLY pumped for summer cause i guess my parents are probably paying half of my high cascade trip. never been, but it looks like the best place ever and my friend parker is going with me. he went to COC last year and said it was sick, but were trying high cascade this summer. so i was wondering if any of you have been there! if so, how is it?! i havent heard a negative review yet.. just thought i'd get a second opinion also. thanks guys,
> drew.


i am thinking of going this summer and searched around for a thread. None of my friends can afford to go with me and I was wondering if it is easy to fit in. Are there a lot of people that go by themselves? this is my second season riding. I had 28 days last year and so far 10 this year. I feel like i learned really fast. I can boardslide and do 180's off whatever. I am working on my 3's. Would i fit in with my skill level or should i wait till the following year to go. I am 15 going on 16 in april. If that helps.


----------

